# Auditing Podiatry Charts



## smithdk01 (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone have an audit template they could send me for auditing charts in a podiatry practice?  This is fairly new to me and I am trying to gather as much information as possible.  

Also, can anyone suggest what the going rate should be to audit charts for a podiatry, single physician office?

Thanks.

K. Smith


----------

